# The "official" Xmas 09 schwag thread!!



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

One of munkey's middle split pubes

naw for real that is a sick bag

I got some Burton Hail boots from my mommy and daddy

Merry Christmas everybody!

EDIT: Oh yeah i bought myself a sierrascope too  as well as one of those ride qi masks im going to test out


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Post pics of what you got for Xmas. It has to be boarding related, leave the other crap out because we all know that if it doesn't have to do with boarding, it's all just part of some deranged off-hill nightmare.
> 
> Let us know if it was for you or a significant other.
> 
> ...


You both must have been pretty good for this year. Pretty nice swag

I got a few columbia fleece and have a pair of Celsius Cirrus coming in(boots I bought for myself because I have been a little on the bad side). 

2 of my nephews got:

151 NS circuit-r
and a 121 youth technine splatter

All I know of right now have to visit the other 20 or so nieces and nephews I have around here, mostly skiers though.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

I got my NS Circuit-R and Rome 390s for myself.
Got cash, subway and best buy gift card, and some Xbox games.
Life is good.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I got some Bolle goggles and they surprisingly look really nice.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

my 09 ride beta mvmnt bindings are still on their way here from my mom/evogear, i got my self the sierrascope 156, dad gave me more cash than i expected so im tryin to find some boots to order today or tomorrow. do yall think sites will run any sales tomorrow? dad also gave me his hand me down under armour base layer.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> You both must have been pretty good for this year. Pretty nice swag.


We had a little help from Santa for the board. :laugh:


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

Got a Panasonic sdr-sw21 waterproof camcorder. Pretty stoked on that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

I got a 2010 lib skate banana that i named roxanne.
Shes got some nice curves, loves to be ridden, and she always puts out.... best holiday present ever


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

My 6 yr old got a 2010 Burton Chopper in a 110 with Freestyle Grom Jr bindings.

The dude got me the 2009 K2 Duchess in a 155 (super stoked about that!!!!), man I can't wait to ride that bitch! Board is meeting us in Mammoth on Monday, so no pic yet. Also got Burton gore-tex 3L Static pant..bitchin! At first I though they wouldn't be baggy enough for me, but they are!

My dude thinks he's getting the new HD GoPro helmet cam, but that it's back-ordered and he'll have to wait until mid-Jan to get it. But what he doesn't know is that he is really getting the Evil Twin 155. He's been riding all the wrong shit for what he wants to do and needed a new board to take him to the next level. Thanks to all the info here and a shitload of research, that sexy bitch will also be meeting us in Mammoth. I think he may pee his pants and/or blow his load, I can't fucking wait!


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

i got somw scott performance series goggles(i know there cheap but hey my brother in college got them for me and i needed some) and some new bandanas to match my clothing. im in michigan so the bandana does help because its not as cold here as the mountains.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I got dakine impreza gloves which are amazing. I decided to fill my sink with water and test the gore tex. I held them in for about 15 seconds and I was totally dry. I also got bonfire volt stretch pants, stoked the video game, and a whole lot of itunes gift cards.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Sound's like everyone had a good Christams!

I got the GF..
- Under Armor Base Layers
- Backcountry Mid Layer
- Ride VXN Bindings

Mom got me..
- $150 Dogfunk GC

I got myself... 
- New Under Armor Base/Mid layers
- Ride Delta MVMNT's - Wanted to try wedgie footbeds.
- 155 NS Evo-R - Which is why my other one is actually for sale now, lol.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I guess I was naughty......and this is what I found in my stocking.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

So I set the bastard on fire....


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

I got some rechargeable handwarmers haha, a burton backpack, some beanies.

Just got my sister 09 Burton Stria and 09 Burton Escapades.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Not a lot of snowboarding stuff, I'm really picky so people tend to get me other stuff or just gift cards.

I did get a new iPod shuffle for riding and a Sandbox Brain Bucket as well as a few pairs of snowboarding socks. Everything else was stuff like graphic novels and household things.

But hey I am happy to receive anything


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

...anything?


----------



## NinjaKixx (Dec 7, 2009)

I got a brand new pair of Smith Phenom goggles. I love actually being able to wear goggles while boarding now.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

wax, airhole mask, 686 beanie and rome pint glasses! Only snowboard related stuff.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

rome pint glasses? like... for ale? im in for pics!


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Snowboard related gifts were:

Thirty-Two Hustle softshell
686 x NB 580 Jacket
Frequency Mag subscription
boot bag
goggle case
lightweight board bag
socks and wax


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I got a helmet and a sweet pair of dakine gloves....also some wax in my stocking.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

I bought myself
Burton Stigma 152
Rome Shift bindings
Ride Sash Series boots
some pants

And I also got:
some UA socks
$45 worth of gift cards to a local shop
Select Pass to the local hill


----------



## MattyB4g63 (Sep 18, 2009)

Flow team bindings 
K2 flux snowboard 
Forum beanie 
Volcom socks


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

c_mack9 said:


> rome pint glasses? like... for ale? im in for pics!










Chea!


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

gangsta!!!


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

little devil said:


> Chea!


WANT! 

As for me, trying to explain what a good snowboarding jacket would entail to my parents is like trying to explain quantum physics to a cat. So instead I got a $500 check (about $300 more than I've ever gotten in gifts and money combined from either one of them before :laugh: ), so it's time to buy myself a decent snowboarding jacket.....FINALLY! I've been using a goddamned LL Bean snow jacket that's ripping apart for the last 3 seasons


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

That is a sick pint glass!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I already posted a pic of all my stuff for Xmas. Yea, we got them early, but that was the deal amongst the fam.

What I got:

'09 TWC Signature Noble Gentleman's Jacket in Bright White Plaid of Gold

'10 TWC Signature Trench Jacket in True Black

'10 Flow NXT-FSE in Gold/White/Black

UA Hood

UA Base 1.0 ColdGear Mock shirt and pant in Sand

Smith Variant Helmet in Black intersection

Oakley Shaun White Signature A-Frames with Black Iridium Lens

What the girl got:

Oakley Gretchen Bleiler Signature A-Frames in Pink Iridium

UA Hood

UA Base 3.0 ColdGear crew shirt and pant

UA Base 1.0 ColdGear mock shirt

'09 TWC Lady Windsor's Finest Jacket in Bright White Plaid

A baby in the making and an engagement ring <--- this is related to snowboarding because it makes her unable to snowboard and the ring makes up for it :laugh:

We also bought her sister a bunch of shit highlight being the Burton Feelgood ICS with Escapade EST bindings and a bunch of UA shit.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

Leo said:


> I already posted a pic of all my stuff for Xmas. Yea, we got them early, but that was the deal amongst the fam.
> 
> What I got:
> 
> ...


damn,living large:thumbsup:
i got Flow team bindings
UA hood(bitchin)
special blend d.b. pants (perfect fit)
spy soldier goggles(asphalt w/ persimmon lense)
and w/ gift cards was able to score a Ride antic 160,im jonesin to get this gear on the hill.
this is upgrading from 5150 imperial,flow flite 1 bindings and no goggles.
should be like starting all over again.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

Not as much as last year but

ua socks
couple of base layers
Burton gloves
marker gloves--warmest things I've ever owned I recomend em
Oakley xlj half jackets(not completely snowboard related but great for the spring


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

UA socks
base layers
shawn white tripps jacket
the north face monte carlo snowboard pants
marker gloves- boston boarder i know they are awesome!
smith transit goggles
and im going to get some boots this week as a late present from my dad


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

'09 Rossignol Retox (Still waiting for it to arrive)
Burton Freestyle Bindings
Burton Invader Boots


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

2010 skate banana









an awesome volcom beanie that I cant find a pic of but will edit later. 

cash for new bindings, boots and some clothes. havent bought anything yet, waiting to return to the US because stuff is cheaper there lol


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> marker gloves- boston boarder i know they are awesome!


Hell ya how come I've never heard of them before


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

The only shred gear I got this year was a new pair of Anon Hawkeye goggles.
I love em.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tschamp20 said:


> damn,living large:thumbsup:


If it weren't for the employee discounts through 3point5, I would be living very small :laugh:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

bostonboarder, i have no clue. i got them at marshalls and that place is a hit or miss because half the stuff they sell is legit and the other half is that low end knowck off stuff you get at kohls. i think that marker is a ski brand too because my mom said that she had heard of it... but they are soooooo steezy!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

oh i just found their site. they are a ski binding brand. better go burn these :laugh:


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

Arc'teryx Alpha SV jacket
Arc'teryx Covert Cardigan
Arc'teryx Silo 30 pack
Transceiver, Probe, Shovel and bone saw


----------



## Artistry (Jan 5, 2010)

Burton Base Layer - Top & Bottom 2 Midweight

Burton Socks - 2 Midweight

Spacecraft Care package - 2 t-shirts, trucker hat, belt, & wallet

Lift Ticket Money


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> oh i just found their site. they are a ski binding brand. better go burn these :laugh:


haha I think it's worth the trade-off.....damn skiers hog all the good stuff


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My present to myself 

2010 Never Summer SL-R 158
2010 Never Summer Evo-R 155


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

update!

UA socks
 weatherproof base layers
shawn white tripps jacket
the north face monte carlo snowboard pants
marker gloves
smith transit goggles
*zuma boa boots
snowboard lock
rub-on wax
burton hifi helmet
skullcandy icon 2 headphones
flow burrito snowboard bag*


----------

